# VPX fires back with an appeal of the injunction of Muscle Power



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

VPX fires back with an appeal of the injunction of Muscle Power VPX filed an appeal of the injunction issued by a district court in California precluding VPX from using its registered trademark ???Muscle Power??? and the trade dress on its packaging. Jack Owoc, CEO and founder of VPX, explained that VPX was highly disappointed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

